# Urgent: How long it takes visa for baby is ready?



## ummuqaisara (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi. I will travel with my baby to Malaysia on 28th july 2015 with egypt air. My baby is born On 21st june 2015.

I was informed that it is compulsary to have visa for baby before travel outside egypt. 

My question is how long it will take for visa to be ready processed.


----------

